# PGANABOLICS??? Source?? Canadian Pharmacy Grade products?



## superman99 (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello all. Has anyone used this source - pganabolics

I came across them on evolutionary as an approved source, but I know sponsors on that site have to pay to be advertise. They seem to ship to Canada and USA, but it says they are based in canada and offer domestic canadian shipping which is perfect for me as I am in BC.

I am mainly interested because they seem to have lots of pharmacy grade products. I am still hesitant and would really love to know if anyone here orders from them?? please let me know. Thank you very much.


----------



## Jin (Nov 1, 2018)

Don’t be fooled by fancy packaging and marketing terms like “pharmacy grade” or “bio identical”. 

They get their raws from China like everybody else.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 1, 2018)

Stay away from anything Evo related


----------



## Seeker (Nov 1, 2018)

you're superman, you don't need any anabolics.


----------



## Merlin (Nov 1, 2018)

Personally stay away from websites as well imo


----------



## ryox82 (Nov 5, 2018)

Everyone says to stay away from websites yet half of the local sources are homebrewing from raws bought from china or selling the same crap you can get off of some well known sites and upcharging for the convenience. If you can get watson locally that's awesome. I just get cyp that I can get my hands on to blast with my prescribed TRT protocal. My standard 150 a week has me around 975-1100 at trough. I can't do private labs where I live but when I travel in a few weeks I think I am going to get some done so I can review one of these local...but not local sources and put it up if it is not against the rules.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 5, 2018)

superman99 said:


> Hello all. Has anyone used this source - pganabolics.com
> 
> I came across them on evolutionary as an approved source, but I know sponsors on that site have to pay to be advertise. They seem to ship to Canada and USA, but it says they are based in canada and offer domestic canadian shipping which is perfect for me as I am in BC.
> 
> I am mainly interested because they seem to have lots of pharmacy grade products. I am still hesitant and would really love to know if anyone here orders from them?? please let me know. Thank you very much.



one of two things will happen, 

1, you ll be straight up robbed.  You will pay for product & nothing will ship.  

2, you will get watered down BS/nothing & i wouldn't take 1 dose for a few hundred bux.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Nov 10, 2018)

Puritysourcelabs is decent


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2018)

maxmuscle1 said:


> Puritysourcelabs is decent



Get the **** outta here with that noise


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 11, 2018)

maxmuscle1 said:


> Puritysourcelabs is decent



oh no you didn't (black woman snapping fingers)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 11, 2018)

ryox82 said:


> Everyone says to stay away from websites yet half of the local sources are homebrewing from raws bought from china or selling the same crap you can get off of some well known sites and upcharging for the convenience. If you can get watson locally that's awesome. I just get cyp that I can get my hands on to blast with my prescribed TRT protocal. My standard 150 a week has me around 975-1100 at trough. I can't do private labs where I live but when I travel in a few weeks I think I am going to get some done so I can review one of these local...but not local sources and put it up if it is not against the rules.



Half of the local sources are brewing garbage though.


----------



## superman99 (Dec 25, 2018)

Lol for what it’s worth I ended up ordering 2 Test Props from Global pharma the ampoules as a trial order and they arrived 5 days after I sent payment. Been taking 100mg EOD, and seems to be working.


----------



## Fastest Eddie (Jun 25, 2022)

Pganabolics is LEGIT.  Canadian source with many real pharmaceutical goodies.  Real hgh human grade top grade GH and also the brands are decent as well.    Yes I have used pganabolics for over 3 years now.    Real deal.   Canadian domestic.   Funny all the Guys talk trash about PG and they are CLUELESS.  PG is the best canadian source hands down. Yes it is REAL PHARMACY GEAR.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 25, 2022)

Fastest Eddie said:


> Pganabolics is LEGIT.  Canadian source with many real pharmaceutical goodies.  Real hgh human grade top grade GH and also the brands are decent as well.    Yes I have used pganabolics for over 3 years now.    Real deal.   Canadian domestic.   Funny all the Guys talk trash about PG and they are CLUELESS.  PG is the best canadian source hands down



Fuck off with this shit

Youve been using them for 3 years?

Why in the actual fuck would i pay 150 dollars for some T3, when i can get it for 8 dollars?

PG does send out Pharmaceutical items for the most part.

They have scammed people in the past.
Only time anyone with a brain would use PG is if a package got seized and you were retarded enough to already be blasting a gram of tren.. and you fucking NEED some Caber.or Prami.

Then yes, pay the 250 dollars to stop your lactating tits


----------



## Fastest Eddie (Jun 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Fuck off with this shit
> 
> Youve been using them for 3 years?
> 
> ...


Wow GOOF your clueless.  They never scammed anyone you clown.  They have great ugl brand pharma tech and Amos of global pharma.   Your a clown.  PG is Canada's top supplier with best gear in Canada yes it is 🤡


----------



## Yano (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## TomJ (Jun 25, 2022)

Fastest Eddie said:


> Wow GOOF your clueless. They never scammed anyone you clown. They have great ugl brand pharma tech and Amos of global pharma. Your a clown. PG is Canada's top supplier with best gear in Canada yes it is


This may be a forum full of gays. 

But no real members, or actually experienced person is gonna suck a sources dick like you do. 

Fuck out of here chump

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Jun 25, 2022)

Fastest Eddie said:


> I suck dick for drugs and I love it


Thank you for your transparency.


----------



## Btcowboy (Jun 25, 2022)

Fastest Eddie said:


> Pganabolics is LEGIT.  Canadian source with many real pharmaceutical goodies.  Real hgh human grade top grade GH and also the brands are decent as well.    Yes I have used pganabolics for over 3 years now.    Real deal.   Canadian domestic.   Funny all the Guys talk trash about PG and they are CLUELESS.  PG is the best canadian source hands down. Yes it is REAL PHARMACY GEAR.


Ya fucking tool go shill elsewhere


----------



## Btcowboy (Jun 25, 2022)

Fastest Eddie said:


> Wow GOOF your clueless.  They never scammed anyone you clown.  They have great ugl brand pharma tech and Amos of global pharma.   Your a clown.  PG is Canada's top supplier with best gear in Canada yes it is 🤡


There are far better sources in Canada than them and better prices. You are the clueless fool


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 25, 2022)

Fastest Eddie said:


> Wow GOOF your clueless.  They never scammed anyone you clown.  They have great ugl brand pharma tech and Amos of global pharma.   Your a clown.  PG is Canada's top supplier with best gear in Canada yes it is 🤡



How does PGs cock taste?

Probably as good as that Cocaine he got caught with when he had his house reposessed by Law Enforcement for being a clown.

Never trust anyone who moves rec drugs on the side.

Go check Online
He has selectively scammed people

All of this is readily available and searchable information, google it lmao.

Have fun with youre overpriced gear.

100 dollars for a vial of tren!!!
280 dollars for HCG?!?!?!
its fucking 9 dollars pwr 5k IU at their competition!
Lmfao
look at that Azithromycin
Its 12 dollars a box everywhere else....
Youre an actual fucking retard

Paying like 5000 dollars for a cycle and you call me a clown


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 25, 2022)

On a serious note

PGanabolics got busted for Cocaine and had his entire stash taken by LE last year.
Even his stash house got repossessed and sold under proceeds of crime

Yall gonna trust a fucking coke dealer/head who is heat as fuck?

Naaaaaaaaaaw lol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 25, 2022)

Fastest Eddie said:


> Wow GOOF your clueless.  They never scammed anyone you clown.  They have great ugl brand pharma tech and Amos of global pharma.   Your a clown.  PG is Canada's top supplier with best gear in Canada yes it is 🤡



How ya been PG?
Recover from your house getting jacked by the cops?

I recognize your style from the Canadian Brawn days

Back when i was a Trusted Senior Member there
and you got me banned for calling you out and telling the truth... when i posted the information about you getting found out for selective scamming people on Meso.

This isnt Canadian Brawn

Tauras isnt here to protect you

People here know how to use a search engine... it isnt a source board full of retards that you can convince to pay your insane prices.

Fuck off RAT

You got caught with a FULL house full of stolen Pharmaceuticals and didnt serve 1 SECOND of time for it?

Yeaaaaahhh 
wonder how that went down

Clown shoes motherfucker


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 25, 2022)

Fastest Eddie said:


> Pganabolics is LEGIT.  Canadian source with many real pharmaceutical goodies.  Real hgh human grade top grade GH and also the brands are decent as well.    Yes I have used pganabolics for over 3 years now.    Real deal.   Canadian domestic.   Funny all the Guys talk trash about PG and they are CLUELESS.  PG is the best canadian source hands down. Yes it is REAL PHARMACY GEAR.



Cunt


----------



## Fastest Eddie (Jun 25, 2022)

TomJ said:


> This may be a forum full of gays.
> 
> But no real members, or actually experienced person is gonna suck a sources dick like you do.
> 
> ...


Tough guy.  Hillarious.   Your the homo.clown.  I speak truth goof.   Also many other good Canadian sources.  Your a sensitive little bitch ain't ya ? Goof.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 25, 2022)

Fastest Eddie said:


> I love drinking cum yum yum yum


Easy there, chief


----------



## Fastest Eddie (Jun 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> How ya been PG?
> Recover from your house getting jacked by the cops?
> 
> I recognize your style from the Canadian Brawn days
> ...


Hillarious you think I'm PG ? Hillarious you little bitch.  Ha ha yes any serious gear user knows the legit sources in Canada.   Oh has a great reputation goof.  Sorry it takes away customers of yours.   Insecure weak little goof you are


----------



## Fastest Eddie (Jun 25, 2022)

Funny the moderator.herw you clown.  All forums have agenda. I see yours GOOF. Your a coward little bitch.  You advertising for pg now.  Great.  Your so sensitive little bitch


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 25, 2022)

Fastest Eddie said:


> Hillarious you think I'm PG ? Hillarious you little bitch.  Ha ha yes any serious gear user knows the legit sources in Canada.   Oh has a great reputation goof.  Sorry it takes away customers of yours.   Insecure weak little goof you are



You talk exactly like him.....maybe you spent so much time sucking his cock and taking his loads that you adopted his mannerisms!


----------



## TODAY (Jun 25, 2022)

Fastest Eddie said:


> I can fit up to four dicks in my gaping anus


This seems a bit extreme


----------



## Fastest Eddie (Jun 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Easy there, chief


Coward. Your a real bitch wow


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 25, 2022)

Fastest Eddie said:


> Coward. Your a real bitch wow



4 dicks at once?
And PG has 4 known partners?

Coincidenc?

I think not


----------



## TODAY (Jun 25, 2022)

Fastest Eddie said:


> I once blew 18 consecutive truckers in a public restroom outside of Manitoba


Are you sure that you wanna be sharing such personal information?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Are you sure that you wanna be sharing such personal information?



So many dicks
Dude thats fucked bro
Too many dicks @Fastest Eddie 
Skow down on the dicks


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 25, 2022)

Read @Fastest Eddie  posts


----------



## Fastest Eddie (Jun 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So many dicks
> Dude thats fucked bro
> Too many dicks @Fastest Eddie
> Skow down on the dicks


Your a coward.  Wow.  Hillarious.  Wanna be tough guy.  What a joke.  This place is just for you to push your garbage cheap gear.  Any legit brands are mocked like this , great agenda clown. Hillarious.  Allways a clown keyboard warrior you clown.  Any candian guys who know gear they all know pg is legit.    Your a pussy coward clown.  All that power at your fingertips you smuck


----------



## TODAY (Jun 25, 2022)

Fastest Eddie said:


> I masturbate to pictures of Danny Devito


Dude, you need to calm down


----------



## Fastest Eddie (Jun 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Dude, you need to calm down


Hillarious. Pityfull.  Your a weak little bitch.  Your pushing bunk gear and any legit sources are a threat to your sales.    Beware folks this place rips people off big time.   Be wise and find source and get away from these scammers.   Your a bitch.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Dude, you need to calm down



He thinks we are sources lol

Can't make this shit up

Im starting to actually feel bad for this guy


----------



## TODAY (Jun 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> He thinks we are sources lol
> 
> Can't make this shit up
> 
> Im starting to actually feel bad for this guy


Yeah, it would appear that he is deeply confused


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> He thinks we are sources lol
> 
> Can't make this shit up
> 
> Im starting to actually feel bad for this guy



This is the same retard who claimed to get infections from his competitions gear


----------



## TODAY (Jun 25, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This is the same retard who claimed to get infections from his competitions gear


Do you mean to tell me that this dullard actually brews gear?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Do you mean to tell me that this dullard actually brews gear?



Naw
He purchases it at normal Canadiam Bulk prices
(30 bucks a vial)
Then resells for 110 a vial

Or Pharma items, he imports for around 30 dollars
Then resells for 280 dollars

Just a reseller that scams U.S people be pretending shipments got seizeed

From what i can tell, he actually does have legitimate products and does send them to Canadians, but all his U.S shipments get seized.... but with no tracking..


----------



## CJ (Jun 25, 2022)

I think it might be time to look into @Fastest Eddie a little further 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## TODAY (Jun 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Naw
> He purchases it at normal Canadiam Bulk prices
> (30 bucks a vial)
> Then resells for 110 a vial
> ...


Oh, thank God.


I wouldn't trust that moron to brew tea, much less gear


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Oh, thank God.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't trust that moron to brew tea, much less gear



I wasnt joking when i said he got busted for coke, which led them to his stash spot, where the cops seized all his pharma.

After that, Team India (I won't reveal his and his associates actual names, thats doxxing) doubled down and started importinf steroids.

Hes a ticking time bomb... and retarded


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Oh, thank God.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't trust that moron to brew tea, much less gear











						Police north of Toronto dismantle drug trafficking ring, seize $400K worth of steroids
					

Police seized more than $400,000 worth of anabolic steroids, a Mercedes-Benz and $30,000 in cash as they dismantled a drug trafficking ring operating north of Toronto.



					www.google.com
				




Yup

Lets advertise with all out information out there in the air

Fucking mongoids


----------



## CJ (Jun 25, 2022)

3 day ban for acting like a total asshole @Fastest Eddie. You have nowhere enough accrued status here to fly off the handle like that.


----------



## Dex (Jun 25, 2022)

Fastest Eddie said:


> Tough guy.  Hillarious.   Your the homo.clown.  I speak truth goof.   Also many other good Canadian sources.  Your a sensitive little bitch ain't ya ? Goof.


I don't care how good a source is. If a rep writes like this...I would stay away.


----------



## beefnewton (Jun 25, 2022)

I have never seen such mastery of the English language and use of the word "goof."  Such eloquence. Truly, we should all aspire to the intellectual heights of the Fastest Eddie.

But really, who raises a three-year-old post from the dead to take some balls to the chin for a source?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jun 25, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I have never seen such mastery of the English language and use of the word "goof."  Such eloquence. Truly, we should all aspire to the intellectual heights of the Fastest Eddie.
> 
> But really, who raises a three-year-old post from the dead to take some balls to the chin for a source?



He is with PG
One of his old school cronies that are used to bumping his threads on safe foruns that he pays to be on and can moderate


----------



## CJ (Jun 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> He is with PG
> One of his old school cronies that are used to bumping his threads on safe foruns that he pays to be on and can moderate


I assumed so, I wanted to perma ban him, but I'm sure it'll get there.


----------



## Btcowboy (Jun 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> He is with PG
> One of his old school cronies that are used to bumping his threads on safe foruns that he pays to be on and can moderate


I agree totally PG


----------



## Dex (Jun 26, 2022)

PG has quality stuff. I really enjoy their fabric softener.


----------

